# Expat to OSAKA



## nabilakawaii (Dec 26, 2013)

hi there,
I'm thinking seriously about going to Osaka in september 2014 for a year or so, I am a writer"ish"= a "writer wannabe" so what I want is to find little jobs that would allow me to afford a descent place to live nothing fancy just somewhere I could work on my writing skills " a lot to do there"
can anyone give me some informations about living average coasts?
is it easy to make friends?
I speak English, French and Arabic and about to take some courses on conversational Japanese, would that help?

hope to read from someone very soon

thank you:amen:


----------

